# Scheelenkuhlen



## Jos1 (Sep 4, 2005)

These pictures were made during Sail Amsterdam a few weeks ago.
Under these flowers you can see a real steamtug.
These photo's I recieved from Ton van der Sluijs, who is the donkeyman/wiper/greaser on board.
All the best
Jos


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Excellent photos Jos 1, any more we can have a look at.


----------



## Jos1 (Sep 4, 2005)

*steamtug*

Ton busy with his hobby.
Taking care of the steam that the bridge need.
All the best
Jos


----------

